# Braid to mono leader uni to uni or Alberto



## texasagg

For the last several years I have been tying a mono leader to braid with a uni to uni. The one thing I don't like about the uni to uni is the mono uni leaves a rather bulky knot vs that of the braid (for obvious reasons). I don't recall exactly what I was looking for but I came across a video of a guy tying the Alberto knot. Have seen other videos of this in the past but they were of no interest. After watching today's video I went out to the garage and tied both a uni to uni and an Alberto to compare the resulting knot. While the picture may not do it justice the Alberto does leave a "smoother" transitioned knot which should pass better through the eyes.


----------



## texasagg

Here's one more picture


----------



## MoonShadow

Crazy alberto for me.


----------



## phanagriff

Agree with your findings 100%. Crazy Alberto is a modified uni to uni knot. Also stronger than uni to uni according to berkley knot wars.


----------



## scwine




----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*Line knots*

I have been using Albrights for years when connecting braid to mono leaders.The transition is very smooth and shoots thru the guides while not hanging up.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Bearwolf34

Crazy Alberto knot all the way. Use it on all my rods tying 30lb PP to a 30lb seaguar fluorocarbon leader. Use 5-7 wraps each way and it still makes a small enough knot to zing thru my rod guides.


----------



## CrazyYak

Tie what you become proficient at, for me it's the Improved Albright. I'm comfortable tying this knot on the water quickly so that's what I use.


----------



## Captain Dave

Yucatan Mon .

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots?photo=1


----------



## Zeitgeist

I use the Crazy Alberto


----------



## Meadowlark

Yep, crazy Alberto all the way.


----------



## Swells

Hey I learned the Uni/Uni Knot and I can do that by feel without looking at it much. I use short leaders for casting so the knot stays outside my rod tip and guides. I mess up when trying to use any "new to me" knot.


----------



## tbone2374

Yep...always used the double Uni for joining two lines, but I like this alberto knot!


----------



## Blackhawk78418

Braid to Fluor itie a modified Albright then Fluor to lure I tie a Palomar or a King Sling


----------



## flatsfisher09

phanagriff said:


> Agree with your findings 100%. Crazy Alberto is a modified uni to uni knot. Also stronger than uni to uni according to berkley knot wars.


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the crazy Alberto a modified Albright??


----------



## Totally Tuna

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> I have been using Albrights for years when connecting braid to mono leaders.The transition is very smooth and shoots thru the guides while not hanging up.
> SKIFFSTIFF


x2

Crazy Alberto is similar to the Albright, but the resulting knot is larger in diameter and doesn't go through smaller guides as well. I tie my leaders about 6' long so the knot goes through all of my guides. This allows me to change lures throughout the day many times without having to re-tie a leader. If I was going for outright strength I would probably switch to the Alberto, but I cannot remember ever losing a fish to a failed leader knot. I cannot remember the last time I lost a red or trout to a broken line. It's been decades for sure.


----------



## bingorocks

I've always used Albright, but after watching the video above, I think I'll give the Alberto a few test runs. Seems ridiculously easy, and I like that...


----------



## colbyntx

It is stronger and smaller then the uni to uni so why would you not use this knot? It's very easy to learn.


----------



## GSMAN

Crazy Alberto for me as well. I am "knot" challenged and this is the only one I can remember easily and it works great!


----------



## Gottagofishin

I've always used the Albright because it has a smaller profile, is strong enough for inshore, and easy to tie while wading in windy conditions.


----------



## Pintabo

I just tied it for the first time - super easy, and smaller than the uni to uni that I usually use. Plan to test it out tomorrow.


----------

